
Serverless = Distraction-Free - aglikson
https://medium.com/@glikson/serverless-distraction-free-c439d9ef29c9
======
aglikson
Yet another attempt to define what "serverless" means, in the broader context
of recent technology trends.

------
drugme
_TL;DR: it is all about removing distraction._

Which is just silly of course.

It doesn't "remove" distraction - but rather ameliorates some of your
distractions while creating others. And as with any other interface /
abstraction -- whether it's a good idea or not is a matter of tradeoffs
involving various factors.

TL;DR same old, same old.

